# Cipralex How Can I Avoid Side Effects?



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

I just received the medication cipralex from my doctor to help me deal with my issues with social anxiety. My doctor says this medication can help me deal with my social anxiety. My doctor told me today that one of the usual side effects is a dry mouth. I am concerned about weight gain. I do exercise although this month I have fallen off a bit but I plan to get back on the exercise program.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Cipralex/Lexapro does not cause dry mouth as it has no anticholinergic action, it is also one of the very few weight-neutral SSRIs for many people (also shown in studies). You can look it up at http://www.rxlist.com/lexapro-drug.htm page 3


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The only way I know of to avoid drug side effects is to not use a drug.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

But then you won't get the desired primary effect.


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Remember you don't have to get all those side effects. The best way is just to take the pill and don't think about it anymore. I take Cipramil/Celexa (wich is similar to Cipralex/Lexapro) and side effects where no trouble at all.


----------



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for your comments I appreciate it.


----------



## preza (Oct 13, 2008)

Jordanmorrissey said:


> I just received the medication cipralex from my doctor to help me deal with my issues with social anxiety. My doctor says this medication can help me deal with my social anxiety. My doctor told me today that one of the usual side effects is a dry mouth. I am concerned about weight gain. I do exercise although this month I have fallen off a bit but I plan to get back on the exercise program.


Hi, I think side effects of this drug are like lottery. When I was on 10mg I had no side effects after the first month.

Also before lexapro I had a problem with hyperhydrosis (excessive sweating) especially in the summer months, when is very hot here. After lexapro my sweating decreased remarkably, so it depends on the individual.

I didn't gained weight these 9 months however the last 2 months that I jumped to 15mg, I have jaw clenching which bothers me and ejaculation delay, which doesn't bother me, as I was premature before


----------



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. On Saturday night I think I had insomnia but Sunday night I had a good night's sleep.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Mirtazapine and trazodone are used to reduce/eliminate SSRI side-effects.


----------



## Sunnyxo (Sep 17, 2012)

Medline said:


> Cipralex/Lexapro does not cause dry mouth as it has no anticholinergic action, it is also one of the very few weight-neutral SSRIs for many people (also shown in studies). You can look it up at http://www.rxlist.com/lexapro-drug.htm
> 
> This medication can very well cause dry mouth. Please do not give out erroneous information.


----------



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

I had massive anxiety before i took this medication but all self created. cipralex is very subtle.


----------

